# Car suddenly died while in motion



## syed (Nov 1, 2007)

I was driving back from college and my car suddenly died on me WHILE I was driving it. What could possibly be the reasons? Battery was operating properly because my car's stereo system and headlights were working. I recently got an OS2 sensor changed on this by the way.


----------

